# Benj Mayne Pocket Watch - Is it worth restoring?



## Lara Jones (May 8, 2017)

My grandfather gave me his pocketwatch which needs restoring. The watchmaker is Benj Mayne, from Kelvedon (see photos attached). I can't, however, find anything about this watch. Any information about it would be very useful, and I would appreciate your help!

Many thanks, Henri

ps Is it worth restoring? It has a fusee mechanicism.


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm sorry but I did not find Benj Mayne's info , maybe it was a retailer. But was built in 1812 in the London area inside the case the London hallmark and date letter 1812 the TB casemaker (monogram) is by Thomas Bligh at 16 Great Sutton Street Clerkenwell. I think it was originally a Half hunter and then the window closed with a medal

regards enrico


----------



## Rastko (May 8, 2017)

It depends what is the problem. Whether it is a matter of cleaning or whether there is a balance broken. British Horological Institute on its website provides a list of certified pocket watch repairers who may help. In terms of price look on ebay for comparable watch from that period.


----------



## Lara Jones (May 8, 2017)

Rastko said:


> It depends what is the problem. Whether it is a matter of cleaning or whether there is a balance broken. British Horological Institute on its website provides a list of certified pocket watch repairers who may help. In terms of price look on ebay for comparable watch from that period.


 Thank you very much. When i wobble the movement it does seem to tick and the minute hand moves, however this does not last for long. So maybe the spring needs replacing? Also the face needs a touch up too.



eri231 said:


> I'm sorry but I did not find Benj Mayne's info , maybe it was a retailer. But was built in 1812 in the London area inside the case the London hallmark and date letter 1812 the TB casemaker (monogram) is by Thomas Bligh at 16 Great Sutton Street Clerkenwell. I think it was originally a Half hunter and then the window closed with a medal
> 
> regards enrico


 Thank you very much. this must be quite an old watch then?


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

if shaking the PW the balance wheel and the hand of the minutes they move it is a good news. however to repair the case and the dial will be very expensive.

regards enrico


----------



## Lara Jones (May 8, 2017)

Thank you very much.

I will get into contact with some repairers and ask for a quote.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Have you tried "Benjamin Mayne" rather than Benj, I suspect the name has been shortened. Also, as suggested, the dial looks quite bad and is enamel, so not an easy or cheap repair. A good watchmaker may be able to source a replacement dial from a similar age donor watch that is beyond repair though!

Take Care, enjoy!


----------

